# Fantasy Football



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

anyone interested in joining a fantasy football league? play for fun, of course. looking for 10 teams (got 4 already). if you are interested, PM me your e-mail and I'll send you the invite


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

bump - we need just one more team. please PM me by tonight if interested....


----------

